# fruits and nuts



## sf9er (May 8, 2003)

Does anyone know what kind of fruits and nuts to feed my new manny? Also, How do i feed?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

unsalted/sweetened and no pineapple/bannana oils or something

try to get them as raw as you can get em


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

also, it was really hard to get my spilo to eat them, since he is acustomed to eating feeders


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Does manny eat friuts and nuts?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

You tried feeding a spilo fruits? what am I reading.. P's are flesh eaters therefore they only eat meat.

I can't imagine my RBP taking a bite from an apple, though that would be funny.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

piranhas in the wild eat fruits and seeds, they eat meat when nothing else is available. watch discovery channel, someitmes its on


----------



## sf9er (May 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

The guy at my lfs said I can feed my RBP fruits and nuts and stuff....but I havn't tried much of that yet...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sf9er said:


> Does anyone know what kind of fruits and nuts to feed my new manny? Also, How do i feed?


 I was wondering the same, since manueli's tend to eat quite a lot of veggie matter in the wild - I haven't actually tried anything with my manueli yet, but would you keep me updated if you succeed? I'll let you know what, if anything, works for me...









Anyone else has some suggestions?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

kouma said:


> You tried feeding a spilo fruits? what am I reading.. P's are flesh eaters therefore they only eat meat.
> 
> I can't imagine my RBP taking a bite from an apple, though that would be funny.


 not true they will eat friuts and nuts for the most part p's are scavengers


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> sf9er said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what kind of fruits and nuts to feed my new manny? Also, How do i feed?
> ...


 maybe fresh apple slices ? or find out what fruit is in the amazon and see if thery have it here


----------

